
Reviving China’s ‘donut homes’ - alanwong
https://www.inkstonenews.com/society/man-trying-breathe-life-back-chinas-tulou-houses/article/2158447
======
Nagibator4000k
Damn these houses look so authentic. No wonder they prefer them to ordinary
homes.

